# Outdoor Pictures 2018



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@silvertonebetty started a thread 'Outdoor Pictures 2017' Time for 2018 thread......

Okanagan Valley, late May 2018


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Lake Huron at Grand Bend, June 2018


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Lewis Hills, Newfoundland April 25, 2018

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Palm Springs, sunrise on March 11.









Joshua Tree National Park, March 13


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Downtown Edmonton, but still outdoors. Art Gallery of Alberta


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Our back yard !!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@marcos Nice garden. I tried for 12+ years and gave up. I had to finally admit I have a black thumb.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> @marcos Nice garden. I tried for 12+ years and gave up. I had to finally admit I have a black thumb.


Thanks Robert, none of this is my doing. My wife and sister in law are the ones who look after it all. I just dig the holes to plant the shrubbs.LOL


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Right now as I write this.....it’s just after 5am here at home. Crescent moon and good-ole Norm.... my “Heavy Metal” Blue Heron on standby (bottom left)


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I’ll add some Muskoka cloud shots. What do you see in those? That first one is obviously a shark chasing an elderly alligator in speckles


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My morning walk


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Valley of Fire just North East of Las Vegas two weeks ago. Great 1/2 day trip when you need a break from the strip.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

View just after lunch of Cordova Bay BC. In the higher-res image you can see a surfaced submarine scooting by to the right of the lamp post. NATO subs run trials farther up the coast at Nanoose Bay.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> Valley of Fire just North East of Las Vegas two weeks ago. Great 1/2 day trip when you need a break from the strip.
> 
> View attachment 219552


Valley of Fire is pretty special. Here is a little hobby enhancement, if you don’t mind


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

LexxM3 said:


> Valley of Fire is pretty special. Here is a little hobby enhancement, if you don’t mind


Yeah thanks. I edited it after sending it, but got lazy...it was a hot (101F) gray day and my photos don’t do the beauty of the valley justice.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Beach House?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> Beach House?


Yup. The old McMorrans.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Alberta Legislature grounds at 7:30pm

Edit: Some of the gradation in the sky appears to have been lost from Lightroom to Flickr to Here.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Dinner !!!



Mooh said:


> View attachment 220458


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

Not mine, but cool none the less.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A bit of Photoshop tweaking here for sure



laristotle said:


> Not mine, but cool none the less.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 220458


Approx 75 year old softwood (possibly willow). Notice the wide vs narrow rings which show wet seasons vs dry seasons.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Testing out the cell phone.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Approx 75 year old softwood (possibly willow). Notice the wide vs narrow rings which show wet seasons vs dry seasons.


I'm trying to locate a picture of the actual tree, but it wasn't a willow, more likely a spruce, but we had an ash and poplar nearby as well.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sunset along the Ottawa River near my house.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Sunset along the Ottawa River near my house.
> 
> View attachment 220466


Thats is so cool Marc.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mooh said:


> I'm trying to locate a picture of the actual tree, but it wasn't a willow, more likely a spruce, but we had an ash and poplar nearby as well.


Poplar and Ash are considered a hardwood and their rings wouldn't be as wide so probably something else. I had to take down a large Weeping Willow that had rings that looked like that. Some of the rings where 1/2" wide. I haven't seen a large spruce cut like that but if it's one of your 3 choices, I'd go with spruce. The 75 year old Willow I had to take down was about 3 ft wide and half of it came crashing down around my house a few years ago with minimal damage. The rest of it was over the roof and was carefully removed by a tree removal company in my area.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This is the tree the day it came down. (The house is the neighbour's.)



Guitar101 said:


> Poplar and Ash are considered a hardwood and their rings wouldn't be as wide so probably something else. I had to take down a large Weeping Willow that had rings that looked like that. Some of the rings where 1/2" wide. I haven't seen a large spruce cut like that but if it's one of your 3 choices, I'd go with spruce. The 75 year old Willow I had to take down was about 3 ft wide and half of it came crashing down around my house a few years ago with minimal damage. The rest of it was over the roof and was carefully removed by a tree removal company in my area.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

I know quite a few on here are urbanite's so thought you may enjoy some haying pics (helping son has been what's keeping my practicing down to maybe a half hr/day right now)
The one of the left is cutting(swathing) hay, on the right is tedding(spreading the swath out to dry quicker)


http://imgur.com/1iRyUVa


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

raking it back into a swath couple days later


http://imgur.com/cAHtd0F


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Making small squares, you can see a round bale in the distance. Left of it the hay is tedded, almost ready to rake.


http://imgur.com/nTkW5fp

And, small square bales ready to pick up. 


http://imgur.com/GeKMYmQ


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

brucew said:


> on the right is tedding(spreading the swath out to dry quicker)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1iRyUVa


Is that a 930 Case round fender? I just had ours out for a bit of exercise yesterday.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

jb welder said:


> Is that a 930 Case round fender? I just had ours out for a bit of exercise yesterday.


830 diesel. Aren't those old case tractors just the BEST?
Jump in them, they light, run them all day long and they burn so little fuel you almost have to take some out of the tank for expansion. 
The one swathing's a 730 gas, our other 730 died this spring; throbbing when you push in the clutch; thinking maybe throwout bearing or fork? Something clutchy anyway. Good tractor but when you can replace them for a couple thousand just not worth major repairs. Will use that 730 for parts and find another. Son has an 1175 but more tractor, more fuel burn, kind of overkill for stuff like haying.
Would love to come across a 930, the 730s are great for fert/hay/spray, except stuff like a round baler is really asking a lot of them. Few more ponies........


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

brucew said:


> 830 diesel. Aren't those old case tractors just the BEST?


Ours 930 is diesel. As you say, super reliable. Only problem with ours is that it's the hand clutch version. Easy to get into trouble unless you're on it often enough not to forget, just ask my dad. 

Now just so I'm not hijacking the thread, here's a pic I took with my very low end cel phone. I really like how it came out, and I guess the phone is at least good for close-ups.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

jb welder said:


> Now just so I'm not hijacking the thread, here's a pic I took with my very low end cel phone. I really like how it came out, and I guess the phone is at least good for close-ups.
> 
> View attachment 220688


Post processing and composition can have a massive visual impact no matter the camera


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Again with the cheap cel, these 3 large birds showed up this spring and I thought maybe they were juvenile bald eagles as they didn't have white heads. We're near a migration path and it's not uncommon to see them passing through in spring.
Turns out we now have turkey vultures in the area! These 3 are still around and have been close enough that I could see their red, featherless heads. The other day a couple miles from home I saw a dozen take off when I startled them. Had a closer look and saw a dead cow in the field.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

jb welder said:


> View attachment 220692


I can do this all day


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 220504


Played with this one a little as well:


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> A bit of Photoshop tweaking here for sure


Pretty much everything you've posted in these photo threads is "tweaked", and usually not lightly-so.

Nothing wrong with doing it, but I'm curious why you're commenting on this one?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stepped out of a wayside outhouse and noticed this web.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I should have well done tweaking with [ fill in the blank with whatever photo-editor you use]. I spend MUCH more time in Lightroom than I do taking photos. Getting to down to those few good ones takes time and refining those good ones and refining them again also takes time.



boyscout said:


> Pretty much everything you've posted in these photo threads is "tweaked", and usually not lightly-so. Nothing wrong with doing it, but I'm curious why you're commenting on this one?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Sunset off my beach one day last week .


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

30,000 ft above California wild fires.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 220704
> 
> 
> Stepped out of a wayside outhouse and noticed this web.


I’m the spider-killer in the family...but that looks scary as hell.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Here’s one from the backyard. Interesting colour with all the smoke in the air.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

From my morning walk a couple of days ago. Highway 8 (in Ontario) ends about a block from my home but if one continues another few blocks they'll reach the end of The Huron Road which dates back to 1828. Highway 8 follows the track of the old road pretty closely. (Co-incidentally, I've lived on highway 8 in three towns, though not since the '80s.) That's Lake Huron in the distance.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks @Mooh 

I enjoy history.

Out for the day: Old Huron Road linked Guelph to Goderich
The Huron Road takes a slight turn at Punkeydoodles Corners, where it joins Highway 7-8. Another stop at the Fryfogel Inn (watch for the historical marker on the left before you get to the village Shakespeare) reminds us of the first settlers in Perth county. Sebastian and Mary Fryfogel originally had a log cabin inn at this site. In 1845 they built the large brick building that remains today.

This is almost on the highway. A beautiful old building.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Driven past Fryfogel Inn many times.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Mooh said:


> From my morning walk a couple of days ago. Highway 8 (in Ontario) ends about a block from my home but if one continues another few blocks they'll reach the end of The Huron Road which dates back to 1828. Highway 8 follows the track of the old road pretty closely. (Co-incidentally, I've lived on highway 8 in three towns, though not since the '80s.) That's Lake Huron in the distance.
> View attachment 221196


 Love the Huron shore drive up 21. Memories of heading to the cottage near Port Elgin as a kid.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Taken late last March - Still full on winter in Edmonton


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

The new norm summer sundown.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

this pic isn't as well-taken as some of the awesome stuff i've seen here. however, it is my zen spot, and has been since i was a little kid. every valley cruise ends there, i go there when i am troubled, or need to think, or when i'm super excited and don't have anyone to tell. it's also one of my fishin holes. a spot on the brandywine river.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing fancy here, just a couple of cell phone pics from my morning ride. The first is the rebuilt Blackfriars Bridge (green arches) getting ready to be swung into place on the new pedestals. Second is a hawk looking for breakfast.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Edmonton Sky at 11:00 am this morning. And not a cloud in the sky


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

here is a water snake










i can't remember which building or what floor i took this pic from, but it's sunrise in toronto, in the spring


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Bridge update, excuse the finger, had to reach up over a fence to get the shot.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This was taken at the U of A (Devonian) Botanical Gardens on the way to the seating for a buddies wedding early July. Just a Cell phone pic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My feet yesterday evening.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Kinda smoky here, too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Different time of the year, different colour treatment. North Saskatchewan River


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This was shot on Kodak Ektar 100 colour film. I don't do this much, but when I do, I get negatives scanned to disk in addition to prints. I tweaked it in Lightroom, mostly slight tonal touches, modest crop, a touch of vibrance - the only colour tweak.

Give my grand daughter a choice of chips or candy, 4/5 she'll choose chips. (And the candy would have to be plain chocolate)


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blueshores_guy said:


>


WOW! The flora at Grand Bend has changed significantly since I was last there.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

greco said:


> WOW! The flora at Grand Bend has changed significantly since I was last there.


LOL


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

greco said:


> WOW! The flora at Grand Bend has changed significantly since I was last there.


Global warming.

The fauna seems to have thinned out too.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

JazzyT said:


> Kinda smoky here, too.


Update: it's cleared up considerably.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Which Falls @blueshores_guy ? Niagra?


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Which Falls @blueshores_guy ? Niagra?


Yassir. U.S. falls.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's a tree that looks like a sea serpent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

capnjim said:


> Here's a tree that looks like a sea serpent.


I see a pool toy pony. lol.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@blueshores_guy The people in the corner is what really lends to the impact to the picture and how powerful the falls is.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Summer Snow. Now there is a quaint little oxymoron. Last year it was 20C at this arts festival on 118 Ave they have every year in the middle of September in Edmonton. Yes that is a couple playing on stage.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> @blueshores_guy The people in the corner is what really lends to the impact to the picture and how powerful the falls is.


Totally agree. That was taken from the Canadian side (I guess that's pretty obvious, once you think about it). I'm still getting used to my new Sony RX10M4 but the reach with the 24-600mm lens is quite incredible.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Another sunset on Lake Huron. I understand they happen daily. Maybe not all as dramatic as this one.
When I showed this shot to my wife, she said, you know, I was with you when you took that picture, and it didn't look like that. What did you do to it?
Not much, I said, just cropped the bottom a bit to remove a large stone I didn't want in the image, straightened the horizon line (it was out about 2/1000 of an inch), increased the shadow protection of the high dynamic range setting in order to bring out more detail in the sand portion at the bottom left, upped the overall exposure just a tad, added a touch more contrast, tweaked the clarity up a notch, added a tiny bit of sharpness, changed the Kelvin component of the white balance, upped the saturation level of the blues in the sky (as well as minor adjustments to the hue and smoothness), then bumped the saturation and lightness of the orange/yellow sun colours. Nothing major.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

blueshores_guy said:


> Another sunset on Lake Huron. I understand they happen daily. Maybe not all as dramatic as this one.
> When I showed this shot to my wife, she said, you know, I was with you when you took that picture, and it didn't look like that. What did you do to it?
> Not much, I said, just cropped the bottom a bit to remove a large stone I didn't want in the image, straightened the horizon line (it was out about 2/1000 of an inch), increased the shadow protection of the high dynamic range setting in order to bring out more detail in the sand portion at the bottom left, upped the overall exposure just a tad, added a touch more contrast, tweaked the clarity up a notch, added a tiny bit of sharpness, changed the Kelvin component of the white balance, upped the saturation level of the blues in the sky (as well as minor adjustments to the hue and smoothness), then bumped the saturation and lightness of the orange/yellow sun colours. Nothing major.


I don't mind photo-processing sunset photos -- what you see with your eyes is often more spectacular than what the cameras capture natively, so processing at least lets you showcase some of the real impact, even if it not exact what you saw -- impact and the emotion of an *artistic* shot matters more than exact reality. Nice shot.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> Summer Snow. Now there is a quaint little oxymoron. Last year it was 20C at this arts festival on 118 Ave they have every year in the middle of September in Edmonton. Yes that is a couple playing on stage.


Great pic Robert! I’ve had enough of this snow now though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2018)

This popped up on my FB

_A composite photo of the position and phases of the moon over 28 days, each photo taken 
at the same exact location each day. (photo by Giorgia Hofer Photography in 2017)_


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another take on the pyramid skylight at the Edmonton City Hall. The aura was created quite by accident in Lightroom


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lake Huron at Port Albert, last week.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Canadian National Railways restored train engine #6311 at the Alberta Railway Museum


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Lake Huron at Port Albert, last week.
> View attachment 226065


When I clicked on the the attachment, I got - error, could not find.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> When I clicked on the the attachment, I got - error, could not find.


Thanks. Think it's fixed now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Along the east edge of Kelowna. Wildfire 9 years ago. Growing back a bit.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Some random phone pics from my Nevada trip.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A few more, these taken with an old Canon Power Shot.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for posting them. 
Is that your rental car??!!

The Southwest is my favourite area of the U.S.A. (so far).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Beautiful pics! Thanks for posting them.
> Is that your rental car??!!
> 
> The Southwest is my favourite area of the U.S.A. (so far).


Mine too and no, not mine  Can't haul 4 people around in that thing, as much as I'd like to try. Available for rent at quite a few places though, we must have seen about 4 of them just on the drive through the Valley of Fire.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Tracks near US border in Coaticook.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bruce Trail, on the Bruce Peninsula, this morning.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

davetcan said:


> A few more, these taken with an old Canon Power Shot.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Those are excellent pics ... and I apologize ahead of time for messing with them ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mess away, I love the results!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Mess away, I love the results!


Alrighty then


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

And I NEEDED todo @zurn ’s . Sorry.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

@davetcan, good shots. Those old Powershots did great things... I've had newer ones that didn't do as well.

Wondering, do you have to take an organized tour to get that view of the Hoover Dam?

Doesn't seem so long ago that we just drove over it whenever we wanted... they don't permit that anymore. But can you walk freely up there, or only on a tour?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

All good except this one 

It's called The Valley of Fire for a reason, those rocks are RED, and the blue Lambo looks better against red than orange, at least to my eyes 

In my original pic the red got washed out a bit, maybe by the focus on the blue car. Strange.

Should be something more like this.













LexxM3 said:


> Alrighty then


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

boyscout said:


> @davetcan, good shots. Those old Powershots did great things... I've had newer ones that didn't do as well.
> 
> Wondering, do you have to take an organized tour to get that view of the Hoover Dam?
> 
> Doesn't seem so long ago that we just drove over it whenever we wanted... they don't permit that anymore. But can you walk freely up there, or only on a tour?


Fully agree on the Canon PS series.

You can still drive or walk over the dam at will. Can't get inside without paying admission though. The visitor center is being remodeled so it's a bit of a shit show getting down into the damn if you choose to do that, only one small elevator working. They've also added a security checkpoint on the road on the way in. I suspect some racial profiling going on as we were just waived straight through.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Approx 75 year old softwood (possibly willow). Notice the wide vs narrow rings which show wet seasons vs dry seasons.


Could probably tell us a story about climate change?


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Releasing pheasants this fall. Not sure if we're helping create a sustainable population for future generations or just feeding the eagles, hawks, fox, coyote, wolves, etc, etc. Fingers crossed.


http://imgur.com/XnucrhH


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another one of the North Saskatchewan River...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

2018 is almost over. Even the dark and dreary can be beautiful.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> @silvertonebetty started a thread 'Outdoor Pictures 2017' Time for 2018 thread......
> 
> Okanagan Valley, late May 2018


How come i never notice this before

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------

